# Metamora Michigan



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Anyone know of property going up soon in Metamora? I donât want Armada or Romeo. Iâd be wanting at least a couple of acres, preferably more.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I have friends who have property in Metamora. I'll ask them if they know of anything. I don't know how familiar you are with Metamora but be prepared to pay through the nose for anything up there.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I did a re-appraisal several years ago. The prices are high, but they dropped like they did everywhere. It just depends on what you are looking for. I did go online and had to look at the million dollar estate, but most places aren&#8217;t like that.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

My friends didn't have any leads on property coming up. Sorry I couldn't be of help to you. Good luck on your search. Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------

